# The World Cup - a Puzzle



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here I am in Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala watching the World Cup on Shaw, the Canadian satellite server, on both U.S. and Canadian networks and my wife is watching the game in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas on local Megacable with Argentinian commentators. It´s 3:00PM and hallftime here on Lake Chapala at 0-0. However, in Chiapas the game has ended and there is a winner by a controversial penalty. Are we at Lake Chapala on some sort of delay? I know the earth is curved and Chiapas is some distance southeast of here but I doubt that´s the reason. 

By the way, she wouldn´t tell me who won but I think it was the German team and the score that won the game took place near the end of the match. We´ll see.

Maybe it´s the commercials on the U.S. network (ABC). If this game has ended in Chiapas and still going on in Jalisco, we are being conned. Maybe she is kidding me but she is French and wouldn´t miss a World Cup game and she just left to go shopping at Chedraui.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

No, the match is currently at 67', still tied 0 - 0 (I'm watching it on Televisa).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Here I am in Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala watching the World Cup on Shaw, the Canadian satellite server, on both U.S. and Canadian networks and my wife is watching the game in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas on local Megacable with Argentinian commentators. It´s 3:00PM and hallftime here on Lake Chapala at 0-0. However, in Chiapas the game has ended and there is a winner by a controversial penalty. Are we at Lake Chapala on some sort of delay? I know the earth is curved and Chiapas is some distance southeast of here but I doubt that´s the reason.
> 
> By the way, she wouldn´t tell me who won but I think it was the German team and the score that won the game took place near the end of the match. We´ll see.
> 
> Maybe it´s the commercials on the U.S. network (ABC). If this game has ended in Chiapas and still going on in Jalisco, we are being conned. Maybe she is kidding me but she is French and wouldn´t miss a World Cup game and she just left to go shopping at Chedraui.


I can't believe it is over in Chiapas. I am following it on the fifa.com web side and we are at minute 71 now.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think she's pulling your leg - or your hair in Spanish (tomar el pelo). Otherwise if she can predict the future I hope she's wrong on this one! I have a roomful of fans cheering for Argentina!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here at Lake Chapala we are at 78 and she has left down there to buy groceries. We´ll see how it comes out. We´ve been married 43 plus years and this is nit her normal sense of humor. She says the controversial penalty takes place in the last ten minutes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well Hound Dog once it's all over you'll have to let us know if she was kidding you or if Chiapas is in a future time warp, because in Toronto we're at the same point in the game as you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Well Hound Dog once it's all over you'll have to let us know if she was kidding you or if Chiapas is in a future time warp, because in Toronto we're at the same point in the game as you.


So, Hound Dog, it is over now. What was the resolution of this puzzle? Did Chiapas really receive the game through some worm hole into the future?


----------

